# Funny Pics



## LedZap

Went to the store today ...


----------



## Pretty Flamingo




----------



## Suni

LOL


----------



## LedZap

Hmmmm ...


----------



## LedZap

LOL ...


----------



## Pretty Flamingo




----------



## Leni

LedZap said:


> LOL ...


----------



## LedZap

Sleep Guitar !!!!!!


----------



## LedZap

Meanwhile, on the Arizona-Mexico border…..


----------



## tommu56




----------



## Simon

www.randomactsofkindness000.blogspot.com


----------



## LedZap

Why I'm not allowed in Wal Mart anymore ...


----------



## LedZap




----------



## LedZap

I emailed this photo to my Japanese doctor friend; he emailed back: 
"If light stay on more than 4 hour, call erectrician.


----------



## Doc

OMG


----------



## LedZap

Ha Ha ...


----------



## kkchatter

Pretty Flamingo said:


>


this is hilarious


----------



## LedZap

Meanwhile, at Wal Mart ...


----------



## bczoom




----------



## LedZap

Why use a water bottle ?


----------



## LedZap

How not to be a criminal ...


----------



## LedZap

Thirsty Dog ...


----------



## LedZap




----------



## LedZap

Look, they found Little Johnny ...


----------



## LedZap

New Eye to Eye Contact Device ...


----------



## LedZap




----------



## LedZap

Darwin Award Winner ...


----------



## LedZap




----------

